# Pyramids to go green for Paddys Day



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

As the title says, 17th March the pyramids and sphinx are going green for the Irish :clap2: :clap2: 

Pyramids to go green for Paddy's Day | Irish Examiner


----------

